# 3-In-1 Oil For Slot Cars



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Not really recommended. While it is very useful as a metal bushing lubricant, it can be harmful to some plastics and motor winding coatings. It does clean greasy surfaces to a small degree and has good dielectric properties which means it "insulates" rather than "conducts" electricity. I personally would not use it on slot car applications or any other delicate electrical devices. If you don't believe me, check threads regarding this subject on SCI.

There are plenty of good products available for a few pennies more that are safe and specifically designed for slot cars and other hobby applications. JMHO-

See Aero-Car Lubricants for hobbies


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use


----------



## JJ1 (May 4, 2011)

nice website


----------

